# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Appropriate size meals for Colubrids

## Errabal

I know the general rule with boas/pythons is 15% of body weight or as big as the largest part of their body.  Does the same thing apply to colubrids?  I have a Banana Kingsnake 226g.  For the past 3 weeks I've been giving him f/t adult mice ~20-25g.  They are much less than the thickest part of his body but he seems to be really slow getting them down, his head, "throat" don't seem to stretch like my boids do.  Prier to this he was eating f/t hopper mice (10-15g) four at a time every week and just inhaling them.  Am I feeding him to large a meal?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

With Colubrids you can feed a prey that 1 to 1.5 time the size of their girth.

----------

